# VictimHood



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

We've been talking about the need to claim victim status so all bad behavior is permissable. This is a link from elsewhere in this forum. COGuy has been here for awhile. You should read the text his wife sent him this AM.

But, before reading the text, read what he actually got off her phone.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/49173-drama-continues-3.html#post841139


----------

